# To what are you currently listening?



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

If music be the food of love...play on!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Okay one (or two maybe) more.






Same thing but with dickey betts and Warren Haynes.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

In appreciation of you grammatically correct query...

Grateful Dead: Wake of the Flood


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

My stomach growling


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

rstanek said:


> My stomach growling


That's a good thing, buddy. Growling tummy means burnin' off that belly fat. :devil:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Oh, one more. Cause I'm having some fun.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

whoppo said:


> In appreciation of you grammatically correct query...
> 
> Grateful Dead: Wake of the Flood


Grateful Dead? Are you sure you're not my husband playing tricks on me?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

bad music while put on hold..........

but this is better:






and this


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

KEQX Pure Country :: The Biggest Little Country Station in Texas


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mathew West if you have never seen him and those that perform with him in live concert you are missing a great show . Bring you hearing protection they shake the building.

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=mathew+west&ia=videos&iai=b_RjndG0IX8

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=mathew+we....com/?q=mathew+west&ia=videos&iai=knuHDPbE5es


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Steve n seagulls


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Shoulda never got me rolling.... I cant stop ... Ahhhhh more music...


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Here's one for the Rubberduck!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Eric Church


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Annie said:


> Grateful Dead? Are you sure you're not my husband playing tricks on me?


Nah,,, just an old biker/hippie with a LOT of ticket stubs


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

whoppo said:


> Nah,,, just an old biker/hippie with a LOT of ticket stubs


When and where was your first GD concert? Do you remember?

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

You asked...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Inor said:


> You asked...


Hey, it's like being wrong twice.

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## NobleSKS (Nov 14, 2016)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1041247649329881&id=795460303908618
Just listened to this.

James 1:22


----------



## NobleSKS (Nov 14, 2016)

Mostly listen to NPR though 


James 1:22


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

.

you got to love this .


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

1,2,3,4 Simple down right sexy music


----------



## hag (May 19, 2016)




----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Been spending some time in the fifties. I go through cycles.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Right now the sound of silence. It's been good but, now I got to go get a nap. Got 4 couch jumpers coming tonight. Peace and quiet will be temporarily interrupted!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Kat404 (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


>


Awesome find Prepared One ... they still got it huh?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Awesome find Prepared One ... they still got it huh?


Yes they do. Brings back a great memory. I saw them at Red Rocks in Colorado. Let's just say the booze was good, the music was fantastic, and this little blonde I took was even finer. One of those times I close my eyes, think about that night, and smile.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Last few days PBS has been showing concerts from years past. Last one I watched had Waylon, Willie, Cash and Kristofferson. Really good show! jmho.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Chuck Mangione


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I love traditional Christmas Carols but I also love some trans-siberean orchestra


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

She did this at 13-14 years old in one take from what I remember


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I was a professional drummer for 16 years.

This kind of thing was some of my favorite music.

That...and big band...Frank Sinatra.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Annie said:


> When and where was your first GD concert? Do you remember?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


'77 at the Boston Garden.
If I recall correctly, they opened with Bertha and sent us home with US Blues.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

See my thread, we think alike! I just posted it, 1990's Country:: Copperhead Road, Dumas Walker, Queen Of My Double Wide Trailer, et. al.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

whoppo said:


> '77 at the Boston Garden.
> If I recall correctly, they opened with Bertha and sent us home with US Blues.


Oh okay! My first GD concert was 1978, Giants Stadium.

https://archive.org/details/gd78-09-02.sbd.jools.7925.sbeok.shnf


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm eclectic in my music.
My main man is Benny Goodman, But I also enjoy contemporary jazz as well, George Benson (above) definitely included.
And psychedelic rock from the 60's.
And blues.
And real country, not the pablum they play on the radio today.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh, since my main man Slippy digs hippies, this one's for him :vs_lol:


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm doing a screenplay, a horror in the Antarctic and I'm listening to the 2011 the thing soundtrack. Gotta set the mood.


----------



## Grimner (Nov 26, 2016)

annie,

right now i'm listening to France24 news and information on youtube (i spent waaay too much time on YT). It's an english language, paris based 7/24, european based, world wide news service - just like DW or Fox (without the b.s.) or CNN. Check it out sometime. BTW, France24 does NOT hassle viewers to "like, subscribe, share" either.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

2 police scanners (city and county), news on You tube. Reminds me of CIC on ship in the Navy. My nightly routine at work.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Before you know it, you are old....


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Denton, I saw that movie not to long ago. Good movie.
"Once Upon a Time in the West"


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Disco was not all bad, turn the clock back KC and the sunshine band .


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

@A Watchman! Here are your hippie chicks!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> @A Watchman! Here are your hippie chicks!


Another time and another place, yep that's the way hippie chicks started and looked. My business travels in recent years have taken me to Austin Texas on a regular basis. There is a new breed of hippie chicks there these days ... a clean and classy look with a hint of timeless flair resembling to the old look. Its .... looking good!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Oh yea ... *@Prepared One *, I am now watching the video ... all of it. Thanks for the share Bud.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

I personally liked the song of Crazy Horse or for the more eclectic "Toilets of my heart"


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Since this country, and its culture, appears to be going straight to Hell, this is my offering for tonight.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Love this song


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Missing Mrs S tonight...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Midnight Train To Memphis


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

TG said:


> Love this song


IIRC that song was what Chrissy Hynde found she was capable of when she got sober.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Missing Mrs S tonight..


Coming back soon?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

TG said:


> Love this song


I have a crush on Chrissie Hynde. :vs_love: Have for a long time, maybe 30 years now? :vs_love: Heck, she's almost as old as me.






I don't know why she bothers with mascara, it's all over her face before the show is over.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Gotta find my way home...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Allman Brothers Jessica with Chuck Leavell on the piano. I met Chuck Leavell once at a Forestry Seminar. Chuck became one of the premier Farm Foresters in Georgia after his rock and roll career. Pretty cool...


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

Picked up my 12yo from a park district program this evening and this is what he wanted to listen to on the way home. One kid likes classical, the little guy is a head banger, and I can't find any pattern whatsoever to what the third child likes.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Willin'

2 versions, Little Feat and Jamey Johnson


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Classical Treasures; Classics by Candlelight. Orchestra Music on my flash-drive
from a CD I bought years ago, can't find the same one on u tub. But it's still avail on amazon
https://www.amazon.com/Classics-Can...167&sr=1-14&keywords=classics+by+candle+light


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...05C38695938663941F9E05C386959386639&FORM=VIRE


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Been listening to Metallica for about 3 hours now.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Band


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Feeling a little mellow tonight.
I was actually watching some Outlaw drag racing videos, when nostalgia just came over me.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Wilson Pickett and the crazy good Duane Allman. Duane's solo is considered one of the best ever by the likes of Clapton et al..


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Staying with Duane Allman,

Aretha and Duane jam The Weight...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Who is drinkin cheap wine out of a Mason Jar?

Me that's who! 30 Days In The Hole...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I am streaming 1940's Big Band from SiriusXm 40's Junction thru my computer while surfing the web.
I used to just have satellite in my truck, but for $6 more a month I can stream to the puter or phone also.

I pay $27/month, but that's not a big deal with no cable/satellite TV bill.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

My wife and I are on a road trip this weekend ..... been a lot of this blasting through my speakers:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

And some of this .......


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Of course a little ....... and may God have Troy Gentry in his house.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

I always come back to some Jo Dee Messina


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Wilson Pickett and the crazy good Duane Allman. Duane's solo is considered one of the best ever by the likes of Clapton et al..


Can't go wrong with Duane Allman. One of the best ever. Now, pass me some of that cheap ass hooch.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Although many think the Allman Brothers came from Georgia, the band was formed in Jacksonville and had their first paying gig here.
Also from Jax - Lynyrd Skynyrd, .38 Special, Molly Hatchet.

Jax is the birthplace of Southern Rock.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

.......................


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Although many think the Allman Brothers came from Georgia, the band was formed in Jacksonville and had their first paying gig here.
> Also from Jax - Lynyrd Skynyrd, .38 Special, Molly Hatchet.
> 
> Jax is the birthplace of Southern Rock.


Maybe .... but it aint as sexy sounding as Joh-juh. I aint telling nobody no different.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I recognize most of the words as being of the English language, but I have no idea what is being said.

Sounds funny, though!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Believe it or not, I liked this one. It's about cars.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

This was nothing short of incredible.
Ennio fans, play and reminiscence.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

One of the coolest tunes....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Want to hear music from the creator, designer and patent-holder of Cool? Well, let me introduce you to Dave Brubeck.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Good night, everybody.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> Want to hear music from the creator, designer and patent-holder of Cool? Well, let me introduce you to Dave Brubeck.


I've been listening to Dave for well over 50 years.

My musical preferences in order:
1. Big Band Swing from the late 30's to 1946 (when the swing era started to die)
2. Hard rock from the late 60's
3. Contemporary Jazz
4 Real country (not the crap that is played on commercial radio today)


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

A simple song for my simple mind. But on this cold dreary winters day, it holds a message of hope for me, I'm here to say.


----------

